
New Facebook App Advertising Guidelines - MicahWedemeyer
http://developers.facebook.com/news.php?blog=1&story=282
======
MicahWedemeyer
Facebook wants to get on a pedestal and talk about "Good Ads Make for a Good
Ecosystem" while showing some of the worst bottom-feeding scam garbage they
can find.

Facebook: "Do as we say, not as we do."

~~~
mahmud
I have screenshots of AdSense that would make you shudder.

